# I'm a new driver, having stupid problems, cant find answers. HELP!



## framistan (Mar 15, 2015)

I use the Uber rental phone. The 1st one they gave me would only hold a charge for 1 hour. This replacement phone they gave me holds a charge for only about 3 hours. I keep the phone on charge as i am "ONLINE" but I suspect the phone does not charge unless you turn it "OFF" The battery keeps going lower and lower until after about 3 hours i only have about 30 percent. Have to turn it off and go home because don't want to get a rider and the phone DIES in the middle of the ride. I am working in the newly opened area of Edwardsville illinois. My biggest problem is I am NOT GETTING MANY RIDES. I sit for hour after hour... nothing. I have only had 2 rides after sitting waiting for a total of about 10 hours. This is very discouraging as it does not even cover the gas it costs to drive from St louis county to Illinois (25 miles). The 2 rides I did have, I am having trouble with knowing how to use the app. It seems the phone asks to start the trip... and I push the button to start the trip... but when i arrive at the customer destination, It only shows a $5 dollar charge! and I drove the guy about 5 or 7 miles! I think the trip is starting and ending in the same spot... and not charging for the miles I drove? Or is the fee that low??? I don't know, I am new at this. Then the 2nd customer gives me a "ONE STAR" rating which brings me down to 3 stars. I explained to him I am new, and it's only my 2nd ride.... but he was heartless and gives me a 1 star! Does this low rating cause customers to not click on me to get rides? There are a hundred questions like this that I need to ask, but there is nobody to ask. The uber training videos are PISS POOR and only give a sketchy overview. I know this is not rocket science, but these LITTLE questions cause BIG problems when the customer expects perfection and i am TRYING to give it to them, but can't because i am LEARNING A NEW JOB. God ...this sucks and on top of that I'm not even making any money! I am currently employed repairing commercial telephones but I work with immigrants. I am not an idiot... I REPAIR TELEPHONES DOWN TO COMPONENT LEVEL..... but i am an older person age 59, so it does take me a little while to catch on to things. I can't learn this if there is nobody to ask. 

The phone has no access to the screensaver. While I am sitting awaiting for a rider alert... the screen is LIT UP constantly! This must be causing excessive battery drain... (maybe?)... so i click the power button to turn off the screen while waiting. But whenever I do THAT.... then the phone gives me a "bonk" noise and asks if I want to continue "ONLINE"? I click yes... then 10 minutes later it bonks again with the same question!!! It is very irritating and there seem to be no settings to change this and no explanation online anywhere I can see. 

Please don't tell me to load the app into my own phone. I do not have an expensive phone that will do that, and I can not afford one (i work with Russians who don't pay much and don't give raises). 

SUMMARY: my main problem is using phone to start and stop trip so i get paid full amount not 5 bucks.
My 2nd problem is not getting enough calls to make it worth it. People tell me Thursday is a big day because of a college over there, but I am having 2nd thoughts of hauling drunks and drug addicts around in my wifes nice Kia Soul.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

framistan said:


> I use the Uber rental phone. The 1st one they gave me would only hold a charge for 1 hour. This replacement phone they gave me holds a charge for only about 3 hours. I keep the phone on charge as i am "ONLINE" but I suspect the phone does not charge unless you turn it "OFF" The battery keeps going lower and lower until after about 3 hours i only have about 30 percent. Have to turn it off and go home because don't want to get a rider and the phone DIES in the middle of the ride. I am working in the newly opened area of Edwardsville illinois. My biggest problem is I am NOT GETTING MANY RIDES. I sit for hour after hour... nothing. I have only had 2 rides after sitting waiting for a total of about 10 hours. This is very discouraging as it does not even cover the gas it costs to drive from St louis county to Illinois (25 miles). The 2 rides I did have, I am having trouble with knowing how to use the app. It seems the phone asks to start the trip... and I push the button to start the trip... but when i arrive at the customer destination, It only shows a $5 dollar charge! and I drove the guy about 5 or 7 miles! I think the trip is starting and ending in the same spot... and not charging for the miles I drove? Or is the fee that low??? I don't know, I am new at this. Then the 2nd customer gives me a "ONE STAR" rating which brings me down to 3 stars. I explained to him I am new, and it's only my 2nd ride.... but he was heartless and gives me a 1 star! Does this low rating cause customers to not click on me to get rides? There are a hundred questions like this that I need to ask, but there is nobody to ask. The uber training videos are PISS POOR and only give a sketchy overview. I know this is not rocket science, but these LITTLE questions cause BIG problems when the customer expects perfection and i am TRYING to give it to them, but can't because i am LEARNING A NEW JOB. God ...this sucks and on top of that I'm not even making any money! I am currently employed repairing commercial telephones but I work with immigrants. I am not an idiot... I REPAIR TELEPHONES DOWN TO COMPONENT LEVEL..... but i am an older person age 59, so it does take me a little while to catch on to things. I can't learn this if there is nobody to ask.
> 
> The phone has no access to the screensaver. While I am sitting awaiting for a rider alert... the screen is LIT UP constantly! This must be causing excessive battery drain... (maybe?)... so i click the power button to turn off the screen while waiting. But whenever I do THAT.... then the phone gives me a "bonk" noise and asks if I want to continue "ONLINE"? I click yes... then 10 minutes later it bonks again with the same question!!! It is very irritating and there seem to be no settings to change this and no explanation online anywhere I can see.
> 
> ...


You are the future of uber, confused and backed to the wall.
Go buy a $35 car charger with apple logo on it, don't use that usb bullshit, uber gives out.

To learn how to start the trip, ask some friendly rider, not some asshole, to enter their destination into their app.

It's programmed the way, that you will see their destination only after you start the meter.
Also, buy an iphone5 charger for your riders, it will get you 5 stars

You should check those commercial phones for coins inside


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"You are the future of uber, confused and backed to the wall."

Keep plugging away at it. Why are you driving off to a market that is so distant? Aren't they in St. Louis? 

Bottom line is Uber driving is a tough way to make a nickel. The phone issues, you will sort them out.

Good luck.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I started these 2 threads a while back. Check them out k. It does take some times to get used to Ubering.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-tips-for-newbie-drivers-from-a-newbie-himself.12476/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/step-by-step-screenshots-part-ii.12993/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You have to slide your finger to start the trip, not just tap it.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> $35 car charger? You pair that with your gold plated limousine?
> 
> framistan: staples, office depot or such have store brand car chargers for as low as $12 plus tax, buy the ones that go into the cigarette lighter power source, NOT the USB kind, those have much less power throughput.
> 
> ...


Are you suffering from ADD?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't worry about your ratings until you have done about 50 rides. Whenever I have the APP on at home I have it plugged in. Most of the time driving it is plugged in. Though my UBER phone does charge. 5-7 miles seems about right for a 5 dollar trip in many markets. However if you are forgetting to start the trip, or missing the swipe, something we have all done, contact Support through the APP where it asks if you had a mis timed trip. Enter pick up and drop off info. There may be a slight admonishment about starting the trip on time. But ignore. 
OH, if anybody OFFERS a tip! TAKE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm impressed with your forthright admission of problems you're having. That's an excellent sign of someone willing to try.

You are not alone in being flustered. 

Keep cracking.


----------



## framistan (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber is not in St. Louis yet. I expect it will open up in a few weeks or months. When that happens, I don't want to be a NEW DRIVER. So I
am getting my training over in illinois. When St. Louis opens up... I will be going strong while the new guys try to figure it out. 


Huberis said:


> "You are the future of uber, confused and backed to the wall."
> 
> Keep plugging away at it. Why are you driving off to a market that is so distant? Aren't they in St. Louis?
> 
> ...


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

framistan said:


> Uber is not in St. Louis yet. I expect it will open up in a few weeks or months. When that happens, I don't want to be a NEW DRIVER. So I
> am getting my training over in illinois. When St. Louis opens up... I will be going strong while the new guys try to figure it out.


Grrrr...go get em Tiger.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

iPhones require 2.1 amps to charge properly. Buy a 12v to USB adaptor that has at least one 2.1 amp port for keeping the phone lugged into.

Old ass iPhone 4s will have terrible batteries, don't expect them to hold a charge, just keep it plugged in, see above.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

framistan said:


> Uber is not in St. Louis yet. I expect it will open up in a few weeks or months. When that happens, I don't want to be a NEW DRIVER. So I
> am getting my training over in illinois. When St. Louis opens up... I will be going strong while the new guys try to figure it out.


You are insured and licensed in Missouri and Uber in Illinois? Is that allowed?


----------



## billip (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi framistan - I don't want to state the obvious but is there anyone available to assist you from the local Uber support office? I don't have any idea how it's structured in the US, but here in Perth (Western Australia) the Uber support team are available two or three days a week for drivers to come and ask questions and get support so we can offer the best service to our riders.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Oh, and don't buy anything for your passengers: no iPhone chargers (!), no water, no candy. What people want from you is a safe ride using the shortest route. That's what you get 5* for, everything else is a distraction and never a guarantee that they appreciate it anyway.


I have water,snacks,and chargers..My first 2 days I earned 25 bucks in tips...and these were people that didn't even take the snacks!! Customer service is where It's at...


----------



## Chad Bilstein (Feb 1, 2015)

Dude, we've all seen this kind of stuff, maybe not the phone issues, but wait until the idiots requesting the ride drops their pin a mile away from where they are, you show up and have to call them to find them. Then they blame you for their stupidity. This happens a lot with the bar crowd. I usually call the minute I arrive especially if in doubt of their location. I do have starburst and mints, but only offer them in passing. I don't beg for ratings. Another thing is, don't be too quick to get chatty with them, if you take your eyes off the road or the map and take a wrong turn or miss one, your sure to get a low rating. Just arrive as quick as you can, be nice, and get them where they want to go quickly and without incident. Your ratings will fluxuate no matter what you do. 

Don't be affraid to charge them whatever the price is at the time. Even if it is 3.5 times the usual rate or more, they would pay three times that in a cab so get your paycheck when you can. NEVER decline a tip no matter how drunk they are. I am happy to take a $20 tip on a $5 ride all day long. Just be nice doing it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

goodluck


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

It seems like your average is one whole $ per hour before Uber commission. UBER On. Experienced drivers are also coming to that mark, slowly.
You might want to look at the passenger/customer app and look for (Uber Drivers) in a saturated/limited areas close to your home. Not a rocket science but it will give you a clue.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Oh, and don't buy anything for your passengers: no iPhone chargers (!), no water, no candy. What people want from you is a safe ride using the shortest route. That's what you get 5* for, everything else is a distraction and never a guarantee that they appreciate it anyway.


Wrong!!Buy water and little snacks and kleenex for your customers.I have been driving for only 2 weeks part time,and have made 90 bucks in tips.I have a snack caddy in the back seat that hooks over the headrest..customers are so impressed that they tip!!Funny thing is,most of the people who tip don't even take a snack.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> Wrong!!Buy water and little snacks and kleenex for your customers.I have been driving for only 2 weeks part time,and have made 90 bucks in tips.I have a snack caddy in the back seat that hooks over the headrest..customers are so impressed that they tip!!Funny thing is,most of the people who tip don't even take a snack.


I've been driving three weeks, have bought NONE of that, and have made about $150 in tips and my Uber rating is 4.9. Only time my rating dipped was when we had storms through here the night before and I didn't stop to wash the light film of dirt off my car.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> I've been driving three weeks, have bought NONE of that, and have made about $150 in tips and my Uber rating is 4.9. Only time my rating dipped was when we had storms through here the night before and I didn't stop to wash the light film of dirt off my car.


Thats great!!But my customers that have tipped have done so because of the things I have in the car....don't fix something thats not broke.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> Thats great!!But my customers that have tipped have done so because of the things I have in the car....don't fix something thats not broke.


Besides,I like pleasing people...and I'm not so hard up for money that I can't afford paying for small freebies.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> Besides,I like pleasing people...and I'm not so hard up for money that I can't afford paying for small freebies.


Except then you set up an unreasonable expectation. Taxis don't do this and charge way more. Why should we be expected to provide for people every want and need? We aren't paid nearly well enough for that. The stuff you want to give out is the kind of stuff you might find if you drove Uber Black not Uber X. You get what you pay for and at $5 - $10 bucks a ride you don't get $1 - $2 bucks of freebies. What happens to the next poor smuck who honestly CAN'T afford all that stuff starts to get bad rating because of it?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> Thats great!!But my customers that have tipped have done so because of the things I have in the car....don't fix something thats not broke.


You ASSUME they tipped because of that. Tell you what try an experiment. Try a week on week off approach where you offer all that stuff one week and the next you offer a greeting, a smile, and a safe ride. Do it for three months and keep in mind things like holidays and events which could skew numbers. See how you do in ratings and tips THEN decide if it REALLY works for you.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> Except then you set up an unreasonable expectation. Taxis don't do this and charge way more. Why should we be expected to provide for people every want and need? We aren't paid nearly well enough for that. The stuff you want to give out is the kind of stuff you might find if you drove Uber Black not Uber X. You get what you pay for and at $5 - $10 bucks a ride you don't get $1 - $2 bucks of freebies. What happens to the next poor smuck who honestly CAN'T afford all that stuff starts to get bad rating because of it?


So,let me get this straight...you are blaming me for giving out freebies because it raises expectations and therefore drivers who don't hand out freebies will get lower ratings?? I think you are overthinking this.I will continue doing what I'm doing,but thanks for the input.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> You ASSUME they tipped because of that. Tell you what try an experiment. Try a week on week off approach where you offer all that stuff one week and the next you offer a greeting, a smile, and a safe ride. Do it for three months and keep in mind things like holidays and events which could skew numbers. See how you do in ratings and tips THEN decide if it REALLY works for you.


 I might try that,but probably not..like I said...I like pleasing my customers.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> So,let me get this straight...you are blaming me for giving out freebies because it raises expectations and therefore drivers who don't hand out freebies will get lower ratings?? I think you are overthinking this.I will continue doing what I'm doing,but thanks for the input.


Hardly my main or even secondary point but if that's all you took from it so be it. Its not untrue. By all means this is a free country and you can spend your hard earned money however you see fit. If you wanted to hire a guy named Moe to sit in the back and give foot massages or play nothing but Queen albums every trip that is your right. Whatever you feel works.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> I might try that,but probably not..like I said...I like pleasing my customers.


Then have fun. Since it seems to make you happy then it has value.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> Then have fun. Since it seems to make you happy then it has value.


Exactly


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> Wrong!!Buy water and little snacks and kleenex for your customers.I have been driving for only 2 weeks part time,and have made 90 bucks in tips.I have a snack caddy in the back seat that hooks over the headrest..customers are so impressed that they tip!!Funny thing is,most of the people who tip don't even take a snack.


I mean no disrespect...I ask this question out of curiosity sake only and would appreciate your honest answer.
Are you gay?


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I mean no disrespect...I ask this question out of curiosity sake only and would appreciate your honest answer.
> Are you gay?


You're an idiot


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I mean no disrespect...I ask this question out of curiosity sake only and would appreciate your honest answer.
> Are you gay?


What the hell kinda question is that?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

There was a customer i had, her fare was about $15. we talked, i accidentally used couple sexual innuendos at her. didn't mean to be unprofessional. she loved it, and gave me $20 tip.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> There was a customer i had, her fare was about $15. we talked, i accidentally used couple sexual innuendos at her. didn't mean to be unprofessional. she loved it, and gave me $20 tip.


Just what Uber doesn't need , another attempted sexual assault on its record.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

uberstatecollege said:


> Just what Uber doesn't need , another attempted sexual assault on its record.


Did you really just post that???Do you realize there might be Uber employees monitoring these forums??Not smart,my friend...


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

haha "attempted"? I backed off as soon as I slipped by accident. Besides she lead me on. She give me a 5 star rating and a $20 tip. oh well. Yah off course I'm more careful now of what I say


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> Did you really just post that???Do you realize there might be Uber employees monitoring these forums??Not smart,my friend...


They probably are but no one here uses their real names. No ones THAT silly.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

framistan said:


> I use the Uber rental phone. The 1st one they gave me would only hold a charge for 1 hour. This replacement phone they gave me holds a charge for only about 3 hours. I keep the phone on charge as i am "ONLINE" but I suspect the phone does not charge unless you turn it "OFF" The battery keeps going lower and lower until after about 3 hours i only have about 30 percent. Have to turn it off and go home because don't want to get a rider and the phone DIES in the middle of the ride. I am working in the newly opened area of Edwardsville illinois. My biggest problem is I am NOT GETTING MANY RIDES. I sit for hour after hour... nothing. I have only had 2 rides after sitting waiting for a total of about 10 hours. This is very discouraging as it does not even cover the gas it costs to drive from St louis county to Illinois (25 miles). The 2 rides I did have, I am having trouble with knowing how to use the app. It seems the phone asks to start the trip... and I push the button to start the trip... but when i arrive at the customer destination, It only shows a $5 dollar charge! and I drove the guy about 5 or 7 miles! I think the trip is starting and ending in the same spot... and not charging for the miles I drove? Or is the fee that low??? I don't know, I am new at this. Then the 2nd customer gives me a "ONE STAR" rating which brings me down to 3 stars. I explained to him I am new, and it's only my 2nd ride.... but he was heartless and gives me a 1 star! Does this low rating cause customers to not click on me to get rides? There are a hundred questions like this that I need to ask, but there is nobody to ask. The uber training videos are PISS POOR and only give a sketchy overview. I know this is not rocket science, but these LITTLE questions cause BIG problems when the customer expects perfection and i am TRYING to give it to them, but can't because i am LEARNING A NEW JOB. God ...this sucks and on top of that I'm not even making any money! I am currently employed repairing commercial telephones but I work with immigrants. I am not an idiot... I REPAIR TELEPHONES DOWN TO COMPONENT LEVEL..... but i am an older person age 59, so it does take me a little while to catch on to things. I can't learn this if there is nobody to ask.
> 
> The phone has no access to the screensaver. While I am sitting awaiting for a rider alert... the screen is LIT UP constantly! This must be causing excessive battery drain... (maybe?)... so i click the power button to turn off the screen while waiting. But whenever I do THAT.... then the phone gives me a "bonk" noise and asks if I want to continue "ONLINE"? I click yes... then 10 minutes later it bonks again with the same question!!! It is very irritating and there seem to be no settings to change this and no explanation online anywhere I can see.
> 
> ...


Rule # 1: NEVER tell anyone that tipping is not necessary. Just say, "Oh, thank you so much!"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

framistan said:


> i work with Russians who don't pay much and don't give raises.


Bank of Nikolai


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Oh, and don't buy anything for your passengers: no iPhone chargers (!), no water, no candy. What people want from you is a safe ride using the shortest route. That's what you get 5* for, everything else is a distraction and never a guarantee that they appreciate it anyway.


I respectfully disagree with this comment. I offer water, mints, chargers, etc. I get very positive feedback and best of all I get tipped often. Great service gets rewarded.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I respectfully disagree with this comment. I offer water, mints, chargers, etc. I get very positive feedback and best of all I get tipped often. Great service gets rewarded.


Do whatever makes you happy but Uber thinks you're a sucker.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

Gotta love the haters..lol...I've made 200 in tips in one month..I'm in a wealthy area of Orange County,but having freebies helps to get tips. Mostly everyone comments about the snacks,and I say it's all about customer service..I say this everytime...so,in a year,I'll have 2400 extra bucks..yahoo...


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

D Town said:


> Do whatever makes you happy but Uber thinks you're a sucker.


There's always has to be one turd in the punch bowl.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

framistan said:


> I use the Uber rental phone. The 1st one they gave me would only hold a charge for 1 hour. This replacement phone they gave me holds a charge for only about 3 hours. I keep the phone on charge as i am "ONLINE" but I suspect the phone does not charge unless you turn it "OFF" The battery keeps going lower and lower until after about 3 hours i only have about 30 percent. Have to turn it off and go home because don't want to get a rider and the phone DIES in the middle of the ride. I am working in the newly opened area of Edwardsville illinois. My biggest problem is I am NOT GETTING MANY RIDES. I sit for hour after hour... nothing. I have only had 2 rides after sitting waiting for a total of about 10 hours. This is very discouraging as it does not even cover the gas it costs to drive from St louis county to Illinois (25 miles). The 2 rides I did have, I am having trouble with knowing how to use the app. It seems the phone asks to start the trip... and I push the button to start the trip... but when i arrive at the customer destination, It only shows a $5 dollar charge! and I drove the guy about 5 or 7 miles! I think the trip is starting and ending in the same spot... and not charging for the miles I drove? Or is the fee that low??? I don't know, I am new at this. Then the 2nd customer gives me a "ONE STAR" rating which brings me down to 3 stars. I explained to him I am new, and it's only my 2nd ride.... but he was heartless and gives me a 1 star! Does this low rating cause customers to not click on me to get rides? There are a hundred questions like this that I need to ask, but there is nobody to ask. The uber training videos are PISS POOR and only give a sketchy overview. I know this is not rocket science, but these LITTLE questions cause BIG problems when the customer expects perfection and i am TRYING to give it to them, but can't because i am LEARNING A NEW JOB. God ...this sucks and on top of that I'm not even making any money! I am currently employed repairing commercial telephones but I work with immigrants. I am not an idiot... I REPAIR TELEPHONES DOWN TO COMPONENT LEVEL..... but i am an older person age 59, so it does take me a little while to catch on to things. I can't learn this if there is nobody to ask.
> 
> The phone has no access to the screensaver. While I am sitting awaiting for a rider alert... the screen is LIT UP constantly! This must be causing excessive battery drain... (maybe?)... so i click the power button to turn off the screen while waiting. But whenever I do THAT.... then the phone gives me a "bonk" noise and asks if I want to continue "ONLINE"? I click yes... then 10 minutes later it bonks again with the same question!!! It is very irritating and there seem to be no settings to change this and no explanation online anywhere I can see.
> 
> ...


That's called wear and tear on the fifty plus drivers before you that used that phone before they quit.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Well, $2400 minus the cost of snacks. But I get what you're saying..


Uh,yea...duh...."the cost of doing business"..


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> There's always has to be one turd in the punch bowl.


That's no way to speak of your mother.

As I said if it makes you happy to buy extras such as that for your pax go ahead but I have seen no finical advantage from doing it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

D Town said:


> That's no way to speak of your mother.
> 
> As I said if it makes you happy to buy extras such as that for your pax go ahead but I have seen no finical advantage from doing it.


Really? Are you 12?


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Really? Are you 12?


That was kinda bizarre


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Really? Are you 12?


This from the one who started the name calling? I have no interest in continuing this with you.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

Lmao..this is getting good


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> Lmao..this is getting good


Very nice..I like!!!


----------

